# Found a "Brazilian Gold Piranha" is it a mac\spilo??



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

alright i found another place in my hometown that has p's he has some labelled as "brazillian gold piranha" i thought they looked like a spilo, but again im no expert.

im still trying to find a rhom, and i think i found more sanchezi's labelled as blacks, check my other post.

They are both about 6" long. selling at a reasonable price $80 cdn

Fish #1 this guy looks killer very nice coloring, both pics are WITH a flash. ( bad lighting in the tank )















Fish #2 this is supposed to be the same, labelled the same. way different coloring
Pic #1 WITH flash 








Pic #2 WITHOUT flash


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

first 2 pics looks like a mac to me amazing looking fish id prefer them over a rhom just my prefernce the 3rd and 4th could also be a mac but i cant tell


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

They are all mac's imo, they are commonly sold as 'Brazillian gold' Gold diamonds etc....

i have a couple they are nice fish

daz


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like a S.brandti on the last picture.


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Look like a Mac to me!..


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

i've found that a mac's can differ quite alot, depending on lighting, water conditions, stress etc.........

One of my Mac's both the same fish, different conditions -

















daz


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Last 2 pics look like Brandtii.


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Piranha will look different when thy are stress, unhealthy, healthy, injury, mood, light, subtrate, diet etc...


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks alot like the Brandtii I used to own.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

that fish...is...a brandti!



d851 said:


> They are all mac's imo, they are commonly sold as 'Brazillian gold' Gold diamonds etc....
> 
> i have a couple they are nice fish
> 
> daz


uhm no, both of the fish pictured, resemble a S.Brandti.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

def a brandtii. ihave one that looks the same.

$80 is an awsome deal

as is selling them for $200


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

there is 2 fish there guys, the first 2 pics is one. the 2nd two pics is a different fish..

so the 2nd is a brantii forsure?

and the first is a mac?

he wants $80 for each of them, should i pick one up? how big do they get? cooler than a rhom?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

They both look like Brandti to me.

Well worth the $80 price tag, these only come from one river in Brazil, the same river Piraya are found.

Cool factor? definitly! in my opinion!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

how quick to brandtii grow? i see there max size is 12" but do they hit it?

ive really been set on a rhom, they look so badass at like 10" and up


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

GG has one thats 9" or close to 10 i think.

they grow slow like any other serra...rhoms as well.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> looks like a S.brandti on the last picture.


I agree. Brandti is what I thought after looking at your beautiful serra.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the first two pics is a maculatus and the second two is a brandti


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

First 4 pictures are Brandtii,last 2pictures are Maculatus







)
ozz


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

the first 4 are 2 different types forsure.

first 2 i think is Mac
next 2 i think is Brandtii

the 2 a couple posts down, are not what anyone is asking about, as we know they are macs.

let me know if i have this correct?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

All 4 pics are brandtii IMO...body shape/proportions doesn't match a mac, and neither do all those sparkly gold scales!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> All 4 pics are brandtii IMO...body shape/proportions doesn't match a mac, and neither do all those sparkly gold scales!


Agreed, although the coloring somewhat looks like a mac, thats not what matters here. The body shape is way to round to be a mac.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> the first 4 are 2 different types forsure.
> 
> first 2 i think is Mac
> next 2 i think is Brandtii
> ...


Every picture u posted in the first post are pictures of S.Brandti.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> They both look like Brandti to me.


Me too. If you want one, get one. If you wanna wait for a rhom, then do that.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea im gunna wait, ive wanted one for a while.

i think i would really like to wait a couple years with my cariba, then get like a 13" rhom in my 150. that might look killer. lol he would have so much space.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Brandti > Rhom


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

yea they're cool...i miss my old one


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

They all look like S. brandtii to me. That is very cool that your local fish store has them, when they are quite rare to begin with. I would take advantage of it while you can...if you have a place to house one.
~Taylor~


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> Brandti > Rhom


I agree, get the Brandtii. Mine was great! Plus, much more hard to get and the price is right.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

edit.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Tell me this guy will ship to your neighboring province.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

okay if i do get one of these Brandtii, which one should i get? the one in the first 2 pics, or the one in the 2nd set of pics?

i kinda like the first one, i have been looking up some adult brandti's and they look pretty good.
everyone says go with the brandtii, i mean im probabaly not gunna keep a rhom for 10 years anyways..

what does a brandtii peak out at? and how long would it take from 5-6" as they are right now.

you guys are 100% they are a brandtii i think im going to go pick him up tommorw, ive been searching around and stuff, and yea. im taking him. ill worry about a rhom later.

another thing, doesnt make much diff tho, 1st pic he was swimming around lots and coming up to the glass, the 2nd guy was just hiding in the corner and would not move? but who knows once they get home right??


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

_Serrasalmus brandtii_


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Jump on the brandtii ASAP, they are hard to finbd bigger than 4" and less than $175


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

well i bought him, very happy. already in his new home for a while

check out the pics
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=153883


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Good job!


----------

